# Display Refugium



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So I have a 55 gallon tank that I am going to set up later down the road. I have a 20 gallon long tank I want to use as a sump. I want to make the sump a display fuge with LR and macro algaes. I know this has been done but what is the best design for it? I have my 55 gallon right next to my FW 20 gallon long and was going to move that so I could put the sump there is I am going to make it a display fuge. I would love some help on where and how to put the discharge...that would lead through the macro algae(I have a protein skimmer that can hang on back or be in sump pic below) and then lead to a return pump into the DT. I might also want to keep a clown or other fish in here if possible.
55 gallon tank:








20 gallon sump(Not clean) with hang on skimmer:








Thanks,


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well this is going to be great!!!!!!!!!!!! there are sooooooooooooo many options its really up to the amount of work you want to go through.... if i had a blank canvas such as this here is what i would do...

1st chamber just large enough for the skimmer (having it inside creates less mess if it fails and you wont get the nasty stuff all over your room!!)
a baffel that sits on the bottom that is 2" from the top from front to 4 inches from the back then drop to 3.5" from the top for the remaining part of the wall (this will make sense later) 
at the point where the baffle makes the drop make a false wall from there to the return chamber (just large enough to fit the return pump) and wall it off even with the level of the back wall (rectangle with in a rectangle are you with me?)
now the back skinny chamber is a bypass for heavy movement
the front is the display fuge... drill a 3/4 inch hole about even with the lower part of the skimmer chamber (slow flow into the fuge) on the other end (near return section) drill a 3 1/4 inch holes back to the heavy flow chamber (still with me here/???) now this back chamber should have a buble trap of course and then the return section now the display gets slow flow but you get all the benefits of moving things right along around the back of it....

does this make sense to any one other than me??? 

oh and ita just an idea you have seen mine and its not display per se but if messed with i could make it so..


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So basically what you are saying is make it like yours?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL no mine does not have the slow fuge and by-pass.... mine flows through the fuge only .... just an idea man you dont need to go with it just wanted to toss that idea out there... i was kinda hoping that others would toss some ideas out as well...


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

To be honest you lost me like half way through...I am a visual person... But I was thinking making one chamber with the protein skimmer where the water comes in. Then have a baffle leading to the display. Then near the back a false wall with the return pump and bubble trap in the corner so it's not so noticeable. I will sketch it up when I have time.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL i hear you i am more of a physical here look at this kinda person as i go along and do it drawing it out kinda bugs me as it makes the in the moment change near impossible and as you have seen in the past i often change direction mid stride LOL.,.... at any rate i will quietly sit aside for now to see if any one else has input....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

If I got an extra 10 gallon tank would it be possible to connect 3 tanks? the DT goes to the left to the DR, then the DR connects to the 10 gallon with protein skimmer, and then the 10 gallon has a return pump to the DT? all but the 10 gallon to the DT is gravity fed(I would see about drilling the 20 gallon).

and the DT I would not drill be use one of those HOB things.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Just as a reference to what I meant this morning(probably jumbled). So a HOB overflow on the back of my 55 gallon DT. That will lead to the 20 gallon tank That will be my Display fuge. I'll drill a hole in the back of the 20 gallon that feeds water to a 10 gallon tank that would holder my skimmer and return pump. Here is a generalized picture(55 gallon o0n stand, 20 gallon on my dresser, 10 gallon behind 55 gallon stand or in stand)


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Would I need to buy an overflow system if I was going to drill the Display Fuge? Or would a bulk head suffice?
Also How could I make water enter without a spot being drilled?

Bear, badx any help? :lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

this would be one for Onefish.... not sure if he is around as of late as he is kinda busy... but from the reading i have done drilling will need an over flow box that is fixed in place and then the pipe works would be connected through the bulk head.... the reason for the over flow box is to break up the surface scum... but its not an overflow in the sense that you do not have water running over the wall of the tank...


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Although the first one looks the same I drew it with more detail. All I need to do now is learn more about how the HOB overflows work and the drilled ones too.(I know you Bear know about HOB since you have one if I recall correctly). The second shows the 10 gallon plan. For the 20 gallon I was planning for 20lb of LR and a 6500k light for Macro algae. I also need to know a good Return pump for ~$100 maybe under, and some overflow systems(maybe a DIY if it is cheaper). I have basically everything else covered in my head...until stocking the 55 gallon(if I can complete this design with confidence it will be up fairly soon just have to finish up the 10 gallon and write a paper).


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Was talking to some people changed my mind...again.
So it was brought up my design has to be PERFECT or it will flood. SO I have a new design that I need some advice on.
Here is the basic overview of what it will be









Here is the sump









And here is the link to the overflow I was thinking about getting for both
http://www.aquatraders.com/Continuous-Siphon-Overflow-Box-600-p/44011.htm

Thoughts would be great, I also need return pump ideas

thanks


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok this is one you would use instead of drilling....... they are ok but prone to failure from all i have read with little safety back up... check these out 
















making one of these will give you the ability to add more tubes over the wall so that you have time if one fails....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I think that the one I posted would be easier then those and more reliable. and it is a HOB not a drilled.

What I really need to figure out is water level in the sump. Any Ideas? I'll probably do the math later but what should it be at if the power goes out? Remembering there is a DF and a DT emptying into it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

when you first plumb it up ... fill all but the sump... then fill sump to 50% and test it running... once pipes filled add a little more (leaving room for back flow) then power out test it... this will be the easiest way to figure it....


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

pretzelsz said:


> I think that the one I posted would be easier then those and more reliable. and it is a HOB not a drilled.


i almost forgot yes easier but is it safer? this is a risk you must be ready for should it fail... many reefers go with drilled just to avoid this very issue ... but it really is your choice and it may never go bad.. i always try to plane for the worst so that i can cut back the potential....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

OK I will use this design and start to figure out all the tubing and all that. All I needed was for 2 people to say it is ok to feel confident and now I have 3 people. Feels good, thanks. Just need a return pump in mind.
So I will start trying to get the 10 gallon the right light then focus on this project.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

returns are really a mater of preferance.... i like the water from my sump to flow rather slowly so that it gets skimmed more for better waste removal... i just use the $20 petco job and it seems to do just fine... others have gone with Maxijets and Rio's ...


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya I might go RIO unless I can find a reliable cheaper model with 700GPH(at up to a height of 4 feet it will be traveling s bit of distance).
So a pump like this? It might need to be a bit more powerful since it is only rated 782GPH for going no where and after 3 feet it is under what I would need.
Taam Rio (Rio+) Powerhead/Pump

Thanks for the help. Once I get a little bit of cash and finish up a couple of other projects I have this will start getting set up.

Also should I have an ATO system for this or what should I do with that? Where will the evaporation be in the tank?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

OK I have asked a few people about it. I will not be doing an ATO for a little while as I feel uncomfortable making one. But was told the pump is good...so unless someone says otherwise it is the plan.

Although I will hopefully be ordering these parts in around a month and then the extra 20 gallon I need.

Then after that I will start saving for 6lb of LR To start the fuge and the DT and two 20lb bags of Live sand. Then add more every couple of weeks I get the $$$ to add.

Is it possible to use live sand that has expired if I wash it?

Cross your fingers and pray that I can do it all ;-)

Now the work begins for $80...and to get writing.


----------

